# We're the real Beastie Boys.



## toastycookies (May 11, 2011)

[youtube]evA-R9OS-Vo[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evA-R9OS-Vo


this video short is brilliantly hilarious. just check out the cast!



Cast (in credits order)

Elijah Wood ... Ad-Rock (B-Boys 1)

Danny McBride ... MCA (B-Boys 1)
 
Seth Rogen ... Mike D (B-Boys 1)

Susan Sarandon ... Mother

Stanley Tucci ... Father

Rashida Jones ... Skirt Suit

Will Arnett ... Biz Man

Adam Scott ... Cab Driver

Mike Mills ... Sir Stewart Wallace

Rainn Wilson ... Church Goer

Arabella Field ... Church Goer

Ted Danson ... Maitre D'

Roman Coppola ... Café Patron

Shannyn Sossamon ... Café Patron

Steve Buscemi ... Waiter

Amy Poehler ... Café Patron

Mary Steenburgen ... Café Patron

Alicia Silverstone ... Café Patron

Laura Dern ... Café Patron

Arthur Scipio Africano ... Café Patron

Alfredo Ortiz ... Café Patron

Milo Ventimiglia ... Café Patron

Jody Hill ... Café Patron

Silvia Suvadova ... Café Patron

Jason Schwartzman ... Vincent Van Gogh

Losel Yauch ... Skateboarder

Chloë Sevigny ... Metal Chick

Kirsten Dunst ... Metal Chick

Maya Rudolph ... Metal Chick

Clint Caluory ... Clint as Zach Galifianakis as George Drakoulias

David Cross ... Nathanial Hornblower

Orlando Bloom ... Johnny Ryall

Will Ferrell ... Ad-Rock (B-Boys 2)

John C. Reilly ... Mike D (B-Boys 2)

Jack Black ... MCA (B-Boys 2)

Adam Horovitz ... Cop #1

Mike D ... Cop #2

Adam Yauch ... Cop #3

Martin Starr ... Paddy Wagon Driver

Nicole Randall ... Cafe Patron


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 11, 2011)

hahha.. yeeeeaaah

This Is So Good. Saw this on TV a bit ago. Fuckin' Cameo-tastic!

Can't believe you actually threw the cast list down. lol My buddies and i were actually tryin' to name all the cameo's/actors the other day...

... im gonna hafta watch it again, i wanna check out Van Gogh.


----------

